

Stuck on your startup’s design? - studiofellow
http://blog.studiofellow.com/2013/01/08/stuck-on-your-startups-design/

======
mijustin
This sounds like a great idea. I wasn't clear from the post: is this going to
be a web app?

Is it similar to: <http://divshot.com> <https://www.easel.io/bootstrap>
<http://jetstrap.com>

~~~
studiofellow
Yes, it's a web app, but not subscription based. Essentially: create account,
create toolkit, pay, download.

No drag and drop, WYSIWYG stuff like the others you linked. Purely focused on
customizing a design style.

Hope that answers your question.

------
gadders
The fonts look awful on Chrome for Windows (Version 23.0.1271.97 m)

~~~
studiofellow
Sorry about that. The hinting on Calluna via Typekit isn't so great. I need to
switch to a different font for paragraphs.

~~~
gadders
I Was blaming Chrome, not you :-) I hope your project is a success.

